# A birthday gift to myself (Saxonia Thin)



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Yesterday was my birthday and it looks like I may have established a little "gift to myself" tradition. After seven months of patiently saving, I am so excited to add this A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033) as the second watch in my collection.

As I was researching and buying my first watch a year ago (a Nomos Tangente 38 Date), I never imagined that a Lange could be attainable. While every YouTube video I watched, every review I read, every pic I ogled only made me more obsessed with the brand, I just couldn't see myself committing so much to a single watch. Besides, how could a Saxonia Thin even remotely compare to a drool-inducing Datograph or Zeitwerk?

I therefore felt relatively safe during a visit to my Boston-based AD last May when I casually threw out the line, "Oh hey, you don't maybe happen to have a Saxonia Thin in stock do you? I'm just kinda curious about seeing one in person."

Friends, do not make this same mistake.

They brought out one in pink gold and one in white gold. As beautiful as the dial side is (and it is stunning), once I flipped over the watch and looked at the movement I was completely hooked. Within about three seconds, I knew I just had to have one&#8230; no matter how long it would take to save for. What followed was the watch-obsessed deep dive we all do. I think I'm probably an expert on this reference at this point, haha.

I've made several visits to the AD during random trips to Boston, and am so happy to have met new friends through this shared hobby. Chatting with other more experienced collectors (especially on this forum) has also been rewarding and educational. I definitely want to say "thank you" to everyone (with a special shout-out to CFR) for all the help and advice!

I think it's fitting that this thread asking if the Saxon Thin was a "grail-worthy" watch is still going strong. Let me tell you that yes, it absolutely is. The level of craft, of artistry on display even in Lange's simplest time-only watch is incredible. The materials and finishing are radiant to look at. The impeccable technique these watchmakers posses is remarkable to ponder. I look forward to enjoying this timepiece for many years to come.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

Looks great! Congrats. Those hands! 🙂


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

HUGE congrats, and Happy Birthday to a fellow Saggitarian!! What a great way to celebrate!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Love it man, super elegant !!

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## peterki (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks great on your wrist, and of course it is a gorgeous watch! I do so very much understand your excitement  Enjoy!


----------



## TheDubaiExpat (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow, beautiful


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Beautiful! It's on my wish list


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Congratulations and happy birthday .. will look forward to seeing what you get next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice Watch! What's your wrist size? I'm also considering a Saxonia thin 37 and it looks great on you.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Retumbo said:


> Nice Watch! What's your wrist size? I'm also considering a Saxonia thin 37 and it looks great on you.


Thank you!  My wrist is pretty much 7" exactly.


----------



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for chiming back in! I had a chance to try on both the 37mm and the 40mm Saxonia Thin today. My wrist is about 6.25" and I definitely felt as though the 40mm was too big for a dress watch, with the 37mm being a much better fit. Hope to join the club shortly!


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Retumbo said:


> Thanks for chiming back in! I had a chance to try on both the 37mm and the 40mm Saxonia Thin today. My wrist is about 6.25" and I definitely felt as though the 40mm was too big for a dress watch, with the 37mm being a much better fit. Hope to join the club shortly!


It's exciting that you were able to see both sizes in person. I agree that the 37mm version is probably a better fit for your wrist size. I also like that the movement fills out the 37mm caseback in a more visually pleasing way than it does on the larger model. Although I have to give Lange credit for ever so slightly adjusting the proportions of the dial for the larger size; they really pay attention to every last detail!

Did you get to see both pink gold and white gold? Do you have a preference for one over the other?


----------



## Retumbo (Dec 10, 2019)

The AD I was at had the 37 in yellow/pink and white, and the 40 in yellow/pink. Like you, it was the reverse side that made my mouth water.

If you don't mind me asking, did your dealer work with you on price? I got the "We're not able to discount Lange at this time" line, which made me leave empty handed. I'm now wondering If I should try some of the other AD's on the West Coast or just go straight to the used market? Someone in one of the other Saxonia threads said they've seen 25-30% off for a new 37 Saxonia Thin, however I cannot confirm/deny those numbers are real.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Retumbo said:


> The AD I was at had the 37 in yellow/pink and white, and the 40 in yellow/pink. Like you, it was the reverse side that made my mouth water.


It looks like the version in your first picture is the first generation 40mm Saxonia Thin (reference 211.032 with a production run of 2011-2017... I think). Lange updated the Saxonia Thin dials in 2016, removing the little "dots" at the outside edge of each hour marker, and making a few other minor adjustments for proportion. The movement is the same on all Saxonia Thin models, however, regardless of dial or case size.



Retumbo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did your dealer work with you on price? I got the "We're not able to discount Lange at this time" line, which made me leave empty handed. I'm now wondering If I should try some of the other AD's on the West Coast or just go straight to the used market? Someone in one of the other Saxonia threads said they've seen 25-30% off for a new 37 Saxonia Thin, however I cannot confirm/deny those numbers are real.


For prices on the first generation Saxonia Thin, the regular sites (Chrono24, etc.) will give you some good information, as this watch is only "preowned" or "new old stock." Looks like this version can be found online starting at $13,4XX with box and papers in the USA.

The current Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033 i pink gold) retails for $15,900 new. I've seen preowned ones online for as little as $11,1XX from private sellers, but most new and preowned pieces online settle around 15-20% off the price when new.

In my experience, 25-30% off was not possible for a new watch at an AD. I did, however, get a respectable discount, one which was pretty much in line with expectations from other online sellers. I would never pay full retail for a piece like the Saxonia Thin. And if I were to pay full retail, it would be at a boutique (where they can offer things like a custom-engraved balance cock) and not at an AD. I would definitely recommend calling around to other ADs. You shouldn't have any problem finding someone who will work with you a little on price.

[Edited to fix a typo.]


----------



## whatcar2012 (Feb 23, 2020)

Congrat! You will love it especially when you do the winding and look at the movement working.


----------



## mattl6 (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## taled (Feb 28, 2020)

Congrats! Can you tell the lug 2 lug measure?
I know the 1815 up/down is around 45.5mm I wonder how the saxonia thin measures..


----------



## ixse (Mar 28, 2017)

I totally get the seeing the movement and getting hooked.. lange has such beautiful movement deco


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

A fantastic birthday present, my birthday comes up soon and if I win the lottery I may buy myself one


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

taled said:


> Congrats! Can you tell the lug 2 lug measure?
> I know the 1815 up/down is around 45.5mm I wonder how the saxonia thin measures..


The 37mm Saxonia Thin has a lug-to-lug length of 43mm.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

That's an exceptional watch, very elegant, congratulations. I've been contemplating it for quite some time, but can't really justify getting another thin precious metal dress watch when I already have the Patek Philippe Calatrava 5119J, although I think the Saxonia Thin 37 is a bit more versatile for everyday wear.


----------



## taled (Feb 28, 2020)

weisscomposer said:


> taled said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Can you tell the lug 2 lug measure?
> ...


Ohh wow. Thank's!


----------

